# 1 . 2011.

## 2011

1. 2011.    210  290????

----------


## mvf

?

----------

210=     1 . 2011 (    . )    9 - 2010. 290( 1 )=  180.

----------


## 2011

2

----------


## 77

.     100.    (.. 180, 210,  320)  ? 
    (((

----------

> 100.    (.. 180, 210, 320)  ?

----------

, ,    10    ,   1  - 30000
  180, 270, 290 - (30000*20%) = 6000
     2011 :
1. 28.04.11 - 6000 ?
2. 28.04.11 - 6000 + (6000/3) = 8000 ?
3. 28.04.11, 28.05.11  28.06.11  6000/3 = 2000 ?

----------

1.1 / 1.2  1?

----------

> 2011 :
> 1. 28.04.11 - 6000 ?
> 2. 28.04.11 - 6000 + (6000/3) = 8000 ?
> 3. 28.04.11, 28.05.11  28.06.11  6000/3 = 2000 ?


28.04.11 - 6000 + 2000
28.05.11 - 2000
28.06.11 - 2000
   1.1,   1.2

        ,

----------

,  !!!
  21     1.2,    ,      ,        - 8000 (,   8000        )    6000  2000?

----------


## 123123

, !    / .   1 .2011,      1 .2011.      (.280, 281),  -  ?     / .  2 ,        210?     2 .      1+2.,      ?   ?  !!!!

----------

> 21     1.2


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=404039



> 6000  2000?






> -  ?


,    



> / .  2 ,        210?     2 .      1+2.,      ?   ?

----------


## 123123

! ,       2 . -  ,  /.         ?         /  800 000 (),      600 000  1 .

----------

> :
>    6000  2000?


       6000  2000: , ,    ..?

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

> , !    / .   1 .2011,      1 .2011.      (.280, 281),  -  ?     / .  2 ,        210?     2 .      1+2.,      ?   ?  !!!!


    2,        1 ,   .

----------

> 6000  2000: , ,    ..?


  ,

----------

> ,


       (  ) :
1.  -  ,   ;
2.   - 04..11;
3.  -      /   2011 ;
4.   - ;
5.   - /;
6.   - 26.04.11 (  26.04.11).
  ?

----------

, ,   #17 :Frown:

----------

.... 2010   ....12011 ...
 210-230  290-340   02 ?

----------

**,     ,   ,   (    ).
  #3    



> 2.   - 04..11;


.04.11

----------


## mvf

: .04.*20*11

----------

> 210=     1 . 2011 (    . )    9 - 2010. 290( 1 )=  180.


1),     12011      210-230 ,   290-310     180-200     02, ?
2) , 320-340     ?
3)    290-310 "   ,    ,     "
..       ,   1/3 =28.04.011... 1/3 =28/04/2011...  1/3 = 28/05/2011, ? :Wink: ...(      7,9)

----------

,           .

----------

> 1),     12011      210-230 ,   290-310     180-200     02, ?


    9 .10   290 = 0,  



> 2) , 320-340     ?


 1     ,       9 . 



> ,   1/3 =28.04.011... 1/3 =28/04/2011...  1/3 = 28/05/2011, ?


,     2  ,  , ,  9 .
 ,    ?



> ,           .


      ,

----------


## suri

.....  1           100%?????  :Embarrassment:         ????  ?????

----------


## mvf

> 100%?


.

----------

45861,00  1    918  8255
28  ..  ?

----------


## mvf

- .

----------

> - .


 ?

----------


## mvf

> ?


     2-   ?

----------

6 
   5070
.190-507,00
.200-4563
.270-507
.271-4563

9 
 20527
.190-2053
.200-18474
220-507
230-4563
270-1546
271-13911
 16107

190-1611
200-14496
220-507
230-4563
270-1104
271-9933

    1  9172
      .220 230

----------


## suri

!!!!!!! ......  :Wow:    !!!!!!!!!  ?!?!?!?!?  26     ??????  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mvf

" "...    ""?

----------

...   (,  ,  ...)      (   ) .    ...

----------

,       1  2011,    ,         ( 2   2  041 )  1  2011?    ...  .

----------


## -

-     ,
 2010   ,         ,      .
 1  2011    , 1   :
.180 - 37004
.190 - 3700
.200 - 33304
.210-260 - 
.270 - 3700
.271 - 33304
.290-340 

 ? 

      ?    =0,        ?

----------

> 1  9172
>       .220 230






> 1  2011


     ?  ,         ,

----------

,   ,  ((((

----------


## -

> ?  ,         ,


  1 228,   43 ,     100  110     4   02
     1

----------


## 2006

> ,       1  2011,    ,         ( 2   2  041 )  1  2011?    ...  .


   040   041

----------

> ,       1  2011,    ,        ( 2   2 041 )  1  2011?


,  041   040 (  )



> 1


  228-43  185  ,

----------

!       041  -  040))))

----------


## -

> ,  041   040 (  )
> 
>   228-43  185  ,


 
  ,        ,   ,   ,   ?
210  - 0 ?
       27  271 ? ..   ?
  ? - (   10 )

----------

> 210  - 0 ?





> 27  271 ? ..   ?


.      ,    



> ? - (   10 )

----------


## -



----------


## suri

> " "...    ""?


   !!!!!..       1 ,         2 ..... :Frown:   ......      !!!!!!! .....   .......     !!!!!!!!! :Frown:

----------


## suri

26    !!!!!!!!  :Frown:

----------

> 


  -  .  .    ? 
      ,    ( 20 )

----------


## suri

> -  .  .    ? 
>       ,    ( 20 )


    20  ? :Frown:   ???

----------


## NELa_Rainbow

!!!
 1    .      (    )
   1 .   .
        . ?     ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## NELa_Rainbow

?
         .
     .    ?

----------

> 20  ?


     ?    (      )   20    



> 1    .      (    )


        .    ?

----------


## NELa_Rainbow

> ?
>          .
>      .    ?


   .     :
     210 .  .   (   ),     .  ?

----------

> 210 .  .   (   ),


   ? ( ,     -,    290   9 .  )

----------


## NELa_Rainbow

!!!
 !

----------

, .        .  .   -   ,      ,    011?

----------

> ,    011?

----------

!

----------

